# The importance of whiskers



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

http://www.winweim.com/images/whiskers.pdf


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow! Interesting info. Where'd you find that? Were you looking for it in particular, or did you just happen upon it? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I happened upon it when I was looking for info on how to trim whiskers for show purposes. I wanted to see if I should do it with Twilight. Since she should be going to her first show at the end of the month. Her breeder told me I should just give her a bath and make sure her nails are trimmed but I could trim her whiskers if I wanted to. That article made me change my mind though. I will just be leaving hers.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok. Cool! Yeah, it is standard practice to trim them, but I never used the clippers on my dog when I showed him. I just used scissors and trimmed them flush with his muzzle. I'd never seen an article or a write-up on the importance of them. I only knew about from my vet tech course and working alongside vets for so long. That is good info to have on hand though! I hope more people read this. You should make this a sticky!!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

THAT IS VERY INTERESTING! THANKS FOR POSTING

Never thought about trimming...never will


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice Info. 
I would never trim though because we had candles burning when I was a kid and my cat burnt hers off. 
She walked circles for like two hours and just howled. I haven't burnt candles around a cat since.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I never knew people cut dogs "whiskers" for show, seems kinda silly, but you know after reading this and thinking about it...I find it almost humerous that people find cropping a dogs ears cruel, but not trimming their whiskers! After reading this it makes alot of sense that their "whiskers" would play a very integral part of the dogs sensory perception...considering they tend to dive into things face first!

I know when I touch around Sydney's muzzle in front of her nose, and she gets all goose bump like(and I thought it was just fun to do) she is actually picking up more information then I thought! hmmm...interesting


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*" I agree ! "*


----------

